# To neuter or not to neuter



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

I've looked thru' threads but I just wanted to know I'm doing the right thing!

I spoke to the vet yesterday about getting Milo 'done'.
They won't do it until he's 9months old (hes almost 6months old now)
Im just mega nervous about it all I need reassurance having his tackle 'done' (as my vet refers to it) is the right thing!
And I would like to find him a brother one day(sooner rather than later) and would him be better to bond if hes been neutered?


OK I think I covered my worries


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Def the best thing to do. Reduces risks of cancer, straying, marking and usually creates a calmer dog. Plus the surgical risks for boy doggies is fairly small!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

It's absolutely the best thing to do. He'll be a happier, healthier dog for it. As for getting him a brother, yes, there will be a better relationship between the two if they are both neutered.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> It's absolutely the best thing to do. He'll be a happier, healthier dog for it. As for getting him a brother, yes, there will be a better relationship between the two if they are both neutered.





catz4m8z said:


> Def the best thing to do. Reduces risks of cancer, straying, marking and usually creates a calmer dog. Plus the surgical risks for boy doggies is fairly small!


Thankyou that makes me feel far more relaxed about it all and that Im doing the best thing of Him!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got Chico 'done' at 5 months. The VET told me that testosrone(sp) starts about 6-7 months and that is when the 'boy stuff' starts (marking, ...) I had alot of problems with my last Chi with marking everything in site, he wasn't neutered and I didn't want this with Chico. Chico is so calm and stays right by my side. I also had his dew claws removeed at the same time.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Absolutely the best thing to do, I would not have an intact adult male dog, could not standing the marking etc etc.

Rocky is healthy and happy, he was done at 1 yr old and was marking like crazy and humping like a mad man, this has all stopped.

If your not gonna breed, defo get him done.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep unless you want to show or breed then neutering is the best thing to do, my vet wouldn't neuter either until Jake was 9 months old.. he reckoned having them done a little later was better for them as they were stronger to cope and it made no difference to their behaviours.

Mind since being neutered Jake doen't hump half as much but he still does mark quite a bit when outside or when he goes to other peoples houses ( I have to watch him fi I take him to friends houses now)

So if he is gonna be a pet and nothing more than yes I would have him neutered.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would desex earlier another vet should do it .
i got my boy cisco desexed before he started to lift his leg ,he is now 3yrs old and has never lifted his leg to go to the loo lol he squats like a girl


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

Do what ever you feel most comfortable with. My pup is nine months & I haven't neutered him..... i'm still thinking about it. Right now I'm leaning towards not having it done. I'm a nurse & I wanna hear statistics not broad statements. I read an article that dogs only have a 1% chance of getting testicular cancer..... also that altering your pup puts them at greater risk for obesity....... I will continue to research because once you cut them off you can get them back


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, it is the right thing to do for sure. I have had my boys done (dogs in the past) and it makes them much better companions. When you eliminate the hormones and the need to mate, they are just calmer. I had one done before he started lifting his leg and he never did lift or mark anywhere. One I waited until a little later to neuter and he did some marking but over time it was less and less. Besides the health benefits, it just makes them much happier boys. The need to mate is so strong and once that is gone....sweet, loving guys. My vet said it was like a drug addict...their need to find a mate is soo strong. Once you have them neutered it is like taking away the drive to get high. A huge relief to all involved.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Neuter totally.. unless your going to show or breed Neuter.. far to many risks in him finding a bitch in heat and adding to the rescues out there!!

If i had a boy (which i dont) i'd want him done before he started cocking his leg and marking.. but thats just my opinion.. My friends dog isn't neutered and trying to keep on top of his marking (when he comes to visit) does my head in.. we've had Daisy's crate and my sofa marked.. i obviously wasn't very happy and now unless she's got him attached to her hip i won't let him in my house! Some mark more than others.. this one doesn't stop!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

It's 100% best to neuter. I'll tell you what happened briefly with Benny my Chersya Chi.

I didn't get him done and when he was 9 he started bleeding heavily from his penis. I was worried sick. Took him to the vets, urine tests and stuff. Sent home with antibiotics. It stopped then one week later was back.

Back to the vets again he had to be put under and have tests to expand his insides up with air and stuff to see what was going on. Ex rays and allsorts. Told his prostate was enlarged. Could be cancer OR could be related to increased hormones because he wasn't neutered. They neutered him in the hope it would just be hormones and it would work. It did work thank god.

I went through a lot of worry and spent a lot of money and poor ben went through all that and it could easily have been avoided.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MarieUkxx said:


> It's 100% best to neuter. I'll tell you what happened briefly with Benny my Chersya Chi.
> 
> I didn't get him done and when he was 9 he started bleeding heavily from his penis. I was worried sick. Took him to the vets, urine tests and stuff. Sent home with antibiotics. It stopped then one week later was back.
> 
> ...


OMG you poor thing that must have been so awful to go through


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

You're absolutely doing the best thing!

To kind of parrot the others sentiments here, it will greatly reduce his risk of cancers and other diseases. It will also curb a lot of aggression later on, especially if you do get him a brother.

Another thing I see a lot is that unaltered animals have the tendency to try and wander, and often times get hit by cars or chucked in to shelters when they get picked up.

I've observed and assisted in both spays and neuters and the process is really fast. The hardest part for the dog is probably the anesthesia, but as long as you have a good vet that's no problem. They are out for about 20 mins total (if that sometimes) as the procedure usually takes 10mins tops. With males there is hardly ever even a need for stitches!

You're doing the best thing for your little Chi, and I'm glad you've decided to do it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes I agree 100% best to neuter.....


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My two dogs were neutered at 6 months, before they started lifting their leg, humping etc. They both get on great, have no weight issues, don't try to wander, no marking. What they would be like if I hadn't got them neutered I'm not sure LOL - but I am happy with how they are!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> My two dogs were neutered at 6 months, before they started lifting their leg, humping etc. They both get on great, have no weight issues, don't try to wander, no marking. What they would be like if I hadn't got them neutered I'm not sure LOL - but I am happy with how they are!!


I didn't know wandering was a entire male thing.. my friends dog (same obsessive marker) 'wandered' today got out a gap she didn't even know existed walked down the alley way and ended up 5 gardens down  She still refuses to neuter him but each to their own!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

I had Joey done at over 8 months, Paco at 7 and Bartholomew at 5. I wish I had had Joey and Paco done earlier. Bartholomew was totally fine and since nothing had really started growing yet, it was like nothing happened. (Joey and Paco had minimal scarring and time for their swelling to go down). I think the age they will perform it may depend on size of the dogs though? Mine all ended up being 11 pounds, so a little on the larger size for chihuahuas.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I would also agree to get it done. But I wanted to add that I have an intact boxer who is 5 years old and he has never marked or anything in the house. He doesn't try to hump anything either. 
So it isn't necessarily going to lead to those things, but I also think my winston is a rare dog for behaving so well. lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

coco....puppy said:


> Do what ever you feel most comfortable with. My pup is nine months & I haven't neutered him..... i'm still thinking about it. Right now I'm leaning towards not having it done. I'm a nurse & I wanna hear statistics not broad statements. I read an article that dogs only have a 1% chance of getting testicular cancer..... also that altering your pup puts them at greater risk for obesity....... I will continue to research because once you cut them off you can get them back


 
Continue to research and you will find that these are not broad statements ;-) There are way more benefits to spay/neuter when you weigh the options. Ofcourse it is personal choice and that is why she is asking, to learn so she can make that choice;-) All of the things being stated here are true and from people that do the research and have had dogs for most of their lives. 

I agree with the majority here, the reason not to spay/neuter is if you were to breed or show. If not then your dog will be much healthier and happier and it can definately can help with his attitude towards other male dogs 

I would also like to add that I have 4 breeds all male, 5 dogs in all. Only one is intact and he is my Great Dane that I show in AKC conformation. None of mine gained weight after being neutered, all were neutered at 6 months old, except for Chibi. He was neutered when he was a little over a year and we had a fit with him marking the house :-(

As said above all dogs do not mark that goes especially for larger breeds. My Dane has never marked in the house. I find that it is more common for toy and other smaller breeds to mark the home if not neutered.


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

..............


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry if I misunderstood but you stated " I'm a nurse & I wanna hear statistics not broad statements" ...that made it sound as though you were insinuating that was what you were hearing here ;-). That was how it sounded to me so I wanted to make sure you knew that there were people here that truly knew what they were talking about here 

After I replied to your statement, I then stated my personal opinion and insight on the OP's question as well as some of the other replies ;-)


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've just had Bailey done two days ago and he is nearly 7 months. To be honest he has been trying to hump since I brought him home at 9 weeks although I am sure he didn't know what he was doing then. He also, within the last couple of weeks has started to scent in the house so I wanted to put a stop to that. He has never been a big eater so it remains to be seen whether this will increase his appetite or make him prone to gain weight. So far it's been a good experience, he has had no swelling or discharge after the op, still as mad as ever.

Joy xx


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

,................


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmm? I have read back over my post and did not get that at all? I am not sure what you read in my post that made you think that? Could you please quote what sounded that way? As if it did, again my apologies. Only the first paragraph was addressed to you. My other paragraphs were addressing the original poster (as I stated in my second reply) and then as I stated (in my second reply) was my personal opinions and insights. I just through out there that I agreed with the majority of the replies, I do that often, it wasnt singling you out ;-)

You are new here and made a comment about broad statements, I wasnt sure at what you were getting at (I stated that and told you that I took it differently than you intended?) I assumed nothing about you, how could I? I simply told you to continue your research and you would find that the member's here did theirs as well and they were not just spouting information ;-)

Again my apologies


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

..............


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Spaying and neutering does lower the risks of some cancers, and eliminates some as well. It does however have it's risks as any surgical procedure and removal of vital organs does. The risk of obesity is there. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact. If you can find a Vet that will tell you the real cons of S/N'ing, this will be one of them. What happens is that you are removing organs that produce hormones and send messages to the brain to keep the metabolism working properly. When they are gone, you have to do other things to reduce this problem. Less food, more exercise, etc. Having them S/N'ed early can help lower this risk. At an early age before the growth plates are closed, it will help distribute the weight differently. They actually grow taller and longer so it keeps the weight from settling in one spot. Longer, taller, extra weight distributed. While this is your best bet at not encountering weight issues, it can still happen. There are other risks as well. Problems with anesthesia, which is not very common these days since they use mostly Isoflurane gas. It's the safest choice to put them under. Still a risk, but not as much as it was say 15 years ago. In a female, spaying can lead to incontinence. The list of risks goes on, as does the benefits. Rather than me listing them all here, the very best thing to do is read, read, and read some more. Don't pick up pamphlets at your Vets office, research the topic. Take 2 weeks and read everything that you can find. With all this said I am very pro spay and neuter. Not just for the health benefits, but because the over pet population is way beyond ridiculous. With intervention, your pup may fill out more, but not become obese to the point to where it in itself causes health problems. It just takes more responsibility on the owners part. Neutering does reduce the chances of marking, straying, aggressiveness, unwanted pregnancy, some cancers, and most of the time provides an overall more relaxed dog. Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

coco....puppy said:


> My comment about broad statements had nothing to do with this forum........ I had a chihuahua mix a while ago that I had spayed off of a pamplet & doctor recommendation. I didn't do any research at that time & I had her spayed........ Afterwards she packed on a lot of weight..... Anyways after that experience I would never blindly go with any recommendation without researching.



I wish that neutering would cause weight gain!! Brody is still a skinny boy. He's very active so maybe once he gets some age on him, he will slow down and bulk up a bit.  

Having said that ... I put heavy, obese pets right in the lap of the owner. Even with a tendency to gain weight, as was pointed out here, it is the owner that is handing the dog their food. If you see the dog getting chunky cut back and up the exercise. There is absolutely NO reason to have an overweight dog. It is up to us, as caretakers, to make sure that our pets get the correct amount of food and exercise. They don't regulate themselves.

Some people will say that their dogs eat 1/4 cup a day and are still massively overweight. Then that dog needs to go to the vet. Have a thyroid panel done. Sorry to go off on a tangent, but I hate to see anyone dismiss a spay/neuter surgery because they think it will make their pets fat. It doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

............


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

coco....puppy said:


> I regret getting involved on the spay/neuter debate...... it's kinda like the dog world's equivalent to politics...... each side is very opinounated & when your view is different it can feel like being singled out


I sure hope you didn't feel like I was singling you out. I sure didn't mean to. But you made a point about obesity that I wanted to talk about. Part of this forum is back and forth talking and debate. Hopefully we can all speak respectfully and agree to disagree on some points. 

However, I feel strongly that an obese dog is due to the owner. Even if there is a propensity, because of hormones, for the dog to put on weight after a spay or neuter, it is up to the owner to regulate the dogs weight and not allow them to become obese. 

This is an important point. Some people will buy into the 'myth' of all pets becoming fat after they are spayed and neutered. And it's just not correct. It doesn't have to be that way. People need to take responsibility for the condition of their pets!


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

...........


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can assure you that I wasn't singling out anyone. I firmly believe that what each responsible pet owner does with, and for their pets is their choice. Whether it be something I agree on, or don't, it really isn't my business. Outside of neglect and abuse. :wink: I just wanted to point out that it can, and does cause weight gain in many pets. Less likely when they are done at an early age. But with the owner's diligence, it can be prevented and or corrected.  But for the most part, from my research, S/N'ing has too many benefits to ignore. But I don't judge anyone that chooses not too.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am a nures too..so is Brodysmom
I am sorry you feel singled out. I can assure you that was not the intent of any of the posters, Yoshimoms, TLI and Brodysmom are very well informed on the bread and have read and read and read and they know what they are talking about. I tend to hold their opinions very highly. I think they want to share their wealth of knowledge with you. I was on the fench as you are with my little Zoey and put it off and put it off and I almost lost my little Zoey due to pyometra and endometritis. I was able to notice that something just was not right with her and was able to get to the vet in time to save her. 
Once again I am so sorry you feal that way. The members on here feel very strong about their opinions on the chi and they offer their opinions to many, and that is what they are is just opinions wheather ones choses to agree with it or not it is that persons right to agree or disagree or agree to dissagree. It is nice when we can keep the debate respectful of each others opinons. I do hope you stay around as this is a very friendly and knowledgeable board.
I was really hoping that when my little Zoey was spayed she would gain weight, but she is still a skinny little thing. Never gained an ounce.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, thank you Kay. :daisy: I enjoy trying to help, even if sometime it doesn't flow with the majority in all areas. I feel everyone has a right to know what "can" happen, and all the pros and cons. 

My little Monkey Man gained 1 full pound, if not more. It all happened within about a 6 week period of time after his neuter. But he was 19 months old when I had it done. Since Chance was underweight before the surgery, the 1 lb. wasn't a major deal. I recently found something that really gets him going, and is taking the little extra weight off of him. My Vet said he was fine, but I know that he was heading to be overweight. Anyway, what worked for us was feeding him a high grade grain free canned food. And also a laser light. He loves to chase the phantom dot. :lol: He looks awesome now! Just the way he should.  So while the weight can come on after the surgery, it can be resolved.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Do what you feel best is for you and your dog!

Take everyone's well laid out advice, and maybe do your own research on top of it for any questions you may still have.

There are tons of possibilities on either end of the spectrum!

I myself, am a fan of waiting until over a year to spay/neuter, for my own personal reasons I've discovered through my own research(growth plates & so much more). With that said, my ChiChi is not neutered and he is still a pudge monster at almost 1.5 years - LOL!

He does NOT wander and is excellent on and off leash. He is not hyper or aggressive, and is a very well adjusted, well rounded fella. He also does not hump anything/one.
As cherper mentioned about her Boxer, he would definitely be in the minority of the intact male dog spectrum.

He DOES however mark every now and then, though is generally great at going on his pee pads(even tho he misses half the time!!). This is something I have chosen to live with as a consequence, and is something you would need to take into consideration.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I sure hope you didn't feel like I was singling you out. I sure didn't mean to. But you made a point about obesity that I wanted to talk about. Part of this forum is back and forth talking and debate. Hopefully we can all speak respectfully and agree to disagree on some points.
> 
> However, I feel strongly that an obese dog is due to the owner. Even if there is a propensity, because of hormones, for the dog to put on weight after a spay or neuter, it is up to the owner to regulate the dogs weight and not allow them to become obese.
> 
> This is an important point. Some people will buy into the 'myth' of all pets becoming fat after they are spayed and neutered. And it's just not correct. It doesn't have to be that way. People need to take responsibility for the condition of their pets!


I haven't had time to read this entire thread, however, I wanted to make a quick comment or two. First, I fall on the pro spaying side. There are many health reasons to do the procedure. However, I don't judge if people choose not to spay. I do encourage them to be responsible owners and closely monitor their dog in season for early detection of possible uterine infections and to avoid unwanted pregnancies. We all respect each others rights to make informed decisions for their own pets.

Second, I have to agree with Tracey on the myth of obesity due to alters. Just like with humans, the body's metabolism changes when the dog is altered and their caloric needs can be different. It is up to the owner to adjust the food offered in order to prevent the possible weight gain. If you think of it like with people, it makes more sense to some. I know when women go through menopause or have a hysterectomy, we are subject to gain weight. Heck, I know I did. We have to adjust our food intake and exercie to avoid this possibility. It's the same with dogs...be it boy or girl. And, it totally depends on the person or dog. Some have no issues with weight gain at all. Hope that helps clarify the whys and why nots of after alter possible weight gain.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with everything being said, outside of the weight gain being called a "myth." A myth is something that isn't true, and doesn't happen, and it does. So while I agree that it's our responsibility to do what it takes to control the issue, it does indeed change the metabolism, just as in humans as mentioned, and can and does cause weight gain. I'm not trying to be challenging, or argue, but I think it's only fair to say that it is a fact. Saying the risk is there, then calling it a myth is contradicting.  With that said, you know I love you guys!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is some more info. on neutering if anyone is interested. 

http://www.aspcabehavior.org/articles/45/How-Will-Neutering-Change-My-Dog.aspx


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

TLI said:


> I agree with everything being said, outside of the weight gain being called a "myth." A myth is something that isn't true, and doesn't happen, and it does. So while I agree that it's our responsibility to do what it takes to control the issue, it does indeed change the metabolism, just as in humans as mentioned, and can and does cause weight gain. I'm not trying to be challenging, or argue, but I think it's only fair to say that it is a fact. Saying the risk is there, then calling it a myth is contradicting.  With that said, you know I love you guys!


I'll concede your point...but it's a semantics thing. For me, the "myth" is that the surgery causes the obesity...when in fact it's the owner's overfeeding that causes it. Hence, I'm fine using that word because it is a myth..not true...that being altered causes them to be fat. Too much food is what causes that.

With that said, I agree, I love all you folks too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - good point. I would probably word it differently if I was talking to someone and say something like, "altered dogs CAN gain weight after the procedure due to change in metabolism and hormone levels, so be AWARE of this and adjust their food accordingly to prevent obesity!"


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

THANKYOU for everyones advice and opinions, Its nice to hear what everyone has to say!
I certainly dont want to breed or put him to stud.(I have already been approached by someone with a shihzu!)

Milo is my furbaby, I never want him to be anything other than that!

Im going to see my vet tomorrow so will ask again to see what they have to say.
I definately want him neutered after hearing opinions and the research I have done, I think it would be best for him and me!

He is already cocking his leg but stumbles a little!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just going to add, I'd rather my dog *(or myself even)* be a lb or two overweight, then to run higher risks of getting cancer!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> Just going to add, I'd rather my dog *(or myself even)* be a lb or two overweight, then to run higher risks of getting cancer!


I understand the cancer cut.. but food is the only cause of obesity.. and there is no reason why your dog should be over weight without good management. a lb or 2lbs over weight on a Chihuahua can be very dangerous


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, very true. Obesity can cause numerous health issues. You don't want Cancer, or Obesity. With knowledge comes power. Know the risk, make the adjustments, avoid the consequence.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting Harley neutered early - he's 5 months now and still squats to pee etc. Do you think this is an alright age for this? My vet said to wait until about a year - but then again she also said to wait till then for a microchip aswell. If I get him done at say 6 months then I can get him chipped aswell.
What age did everyone get their boy's neutered?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Elle.Bee said:


> I'm thinking about getting Harley neutered early - he's 5 months now and still squats to pee etc. Do you think this is an alright age for this? My vet said to wait until about a year - but then again she also said to wait till then for a microchip aswell. If I get him done at say 6 months then I can get him chipped aswell.
> What age did everyone get their boy's neutered?


I personally think 5 - 6 months is a good age to neuter. You can also get his microchip in when hes 6 months.

I have put up a new thread today about pros, cons, myths and when to neuter/spay. You can have a look there for more info if you want


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

here it is:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=51589


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

no neuterings for me  its personal choice and we decided not to get him done. sure the marking is very annoying but i can stand it. he's never going crazy for girl dog's anyway...let alone any dog haha~ no bashing to me pls. just sharing my view as i would rather have a dexter than a possible dead dexter...which would make me rip my head open on a wall if it was to happen from following the crowd :albino:


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link -- i'll check it out


----------

